# Dell Inspiron 6000 running super slow



## gene2u (Aug 20, 2008)

My Dell Inspiron 6000 is running very slowly even after a recent reformat to factory settings.  I reformatted after the performance of the computer really started to suffer.  I was also getting blue screens of death.  I wrote down a bunch of the errors.

Here are some of them: STOP 50 (page fault non-paged error), STOP 77 (Kernel stack inpage error), STOP 7A (Kernel data inpage error)

Seems to me that 7A and 77 were the two most common ones.  It also seemed the crashes were more likely with the system running from battery power, but I sometimes saw them while the computer was either plugged in or plugged in with the battery removed.

Anyway, after the re-format, the blue screens have pretty much stopped, but the computer now takes a long time to boot up, and it is very slow in opening programs.  Regular web surfing and email functions are fine once the machine is running and the actual programs are finally loaded up.

Here are some details about the machine:

Windows XP home - SP2 + all the updates.
15.4" WSXGA+ LCD
80536 - Pentium M
60GB HD - hmmm... my invoice says it's Fujitsu, Control panel says Hitachi.
12 cell battery, has been replaced
From the invoice: DIMM,256,400,32X64,8K,200,512

Also, I have run a DOS diagnostics on the HD using a bootable CD.  It returned a "no errors" result.  Currently checking RAM with Memtest86.  It's been running about 2.5 hours, no errors yet.

Can anyone help?  Thank you.


----------



## DMGrier (Aug 22, 2008)

go to google and type in dell forums. The guy's at those forums know everything about dells. My best bet would be your memory.


----------



## himaniaguru (Aug 22, 2008)

Dude your processor is low due to this your notebook speed is slow....i am using the same laptop but i have not facing the problem. 

Thanks


----------

